# Tivo universal remote



## jeepcj236

Has Tivo come out with a universal remote of their own? I need something that will operate in priority: Tivo, Sony reciever, Sony DVD, Sony vcr, Toshiba Tv. Currently I am using my Sony reciever universal remote and have programmed the Tivo buttons on the remote, but when a guest use the remote they do not know what buttons to use. There are some universal remotes out there, but way too expensive. What is everyone else using?? 

I know the tivo remote will control the volume on my reciever and turn off my tv.


----------



## phone1

See my sig. A search for universal remote will get you _many_ other options.


----------



## JimSpence

Oh come on, phone1. You can come right out and mention the URC-6131 universal remote which has TiVo related buttons and can control 6 devices quite well. No need to be sly about it.


----------



## phone1

> _Originally posted by JimSpence _
> *Oh come on, phone1. You can come right out and mention the URC-6131 universal remote which has TiVo related buttons and can control 6 devices quite well. No need to be sly about it.  *


 Heh - I just got tired of saying all that so I put it in my sig.


----------



## betamax

I agree, for that price, those remotes rock.


----------



## Nate

1. The search function kinda sucks here. I had this same question, knew it had been answered in the past, but couldn't find relevant results.

2. The One For All URC-6131 is absolutely the way to go. I just got it and love it. $18 at Circuit City.


----------



## jheydt

After reading these glowing reports about the 6131 here and online at various stores I decided to purchase one even though I presently have a Hometheater Master SL9000. The reason I wanted this remote because it can control my DVD player quite easily with the cursor keys which the SL9000 didn't really have. YOu needed two sets of cursor keys. Also I had been using my Tivo peanut remote to access tivo functions so had two remotes. 

I was amazed at the low price of the 6131 but have a few comments. I have a home theatre setup and everything is controlled thru the audio receiver. I had a tough time changing the audio receiver to access the vcr, directtv, and cable (without a cable box). In any case I found that the TV\Vid key changes inputs in the receiver just fine so that problem was eventually solved. 

However, some negatives. When I select satellite I cannot get anything with the menu button nor can I get a directtv guide by pressing the guide button. I have an rca directtv receiver. When the tivo is active and I press the info button nothing happens. 

One thing that is missing but isn't a biggie is that there is no eject button for the vcr or the dvd player.

Other than the above this remote is a great value and has allowed me to jettison my universal remote and my tivo remote. Since all the other functions work with these devices I would assume that my codes are correct. 

John


----------



## Edmund

John, try resetting the SAT device, 

1. press SAT
2. press and hold the SET for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-4
4. press SAT
5. press SAT again.

GET the INFO command

1. press PVR
2. press and SET for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-4
4. press SET for one blink
5. enter 1-2-3
6. press INFO

What brand of Audio receiver do you have and what SETUP code are you using?


----------



## jheydt

Edmund - Thanx for the tip. Both worked. Can't quite figure out where you got this info as it's not clear in the instructions.

I have a Pioneer audio receiver and I am using the first Pioneer code of 1023.

As an aside when I got this controller today my tv (Proscan), audio receiver (I believe Pioneer is the default) and my directtv box all worked. I had to program my vcr (Sony) and dvd (Sony). 

John


----------



## Edmund

I've been playing with UEI remotes since the 80's. Can't help with the pioneer code 1023, it doesn't accept advanced codes, if you were to send it in for an upgrade, have them add SETUP code 0013. Now there are ton of advanced codes for that pioneer code. I have only owned pioneer receivers since the 80's too.


----------



## IanFrost

Buy.com seems to be only $12.99


----------



## jeepcj236

from Philips Magnavox. It has Tivo and 8 others with learnable buttons for $30 at Best Buy.

"Philips Magnovox 8-Function Universal Learning Remote with TiVo and Replay Compatibility"

I will check this out and let you all know. I just purchased a new Sony reciever and hopefully this new remote will have the code for it. 
:up:


----------



## drew2k

The Philips Magnavox remote has TiVo keys, but in my opinion is not layed out very well because of the location of the transport keys. The Philips remote puts the numeric keys in the center, with the transport keys below them. The URC-6131 gets it right, with the keys a TiVo user will probably use most, the transport keys, in the center of the remote ... (just my humble opinion)


----------



## switchkid

After researching it, i went with the Philips Maganovox PMDVR8 remote, soley because it has the Learning feature. It works great, however as mentioned above, the layout is horrible for the TIVO device. But i got it to control all my devices (with the learning features)..


----------



## Edmund

> _Originally posted by jeepcj236 _
> *from Philips Magnavox. It has Tivo and 8 others with learnable buttons for $30 at Best Buy.
> 
> "Philips Magnovox 8-Function Universal Learning Remote with TiVo and Replay Compatibility"
> 
> I will check this out and let you all know. I just purchased a new Sony reciever and hopefully this new remote will have the code for it.
> :up: *


If you want any other remote to control your Sony receiver other than its own, you'll probably need to change the codeset it responds to, see this  thread.


----------



## McGonigle

I have a question about the URC6131 but I didn't want to start another thread. I have a Philips receiver and I can change between VCR, TV, FM tuner, etc. using the number buttons but none of them select the DVD source. Anyone know where I might could find it?

Brian


----------



## hutchca

For my money you can't beat the HTM MX-500.
The best universal remote on the market and now under $100


----------



## beagledave

> _Originally posted by McGonigle _
> *I have a question about the URC6131 but I didn't want to start another thread. I have a Philips receiver and I can change between VCR, TV, FM tuner, etc. using the number buttons but none of them select the DVD source. Anyone know where I might could find it?
> 
> Brian *


We had the same problem with our Sony receiver..it's a very common problem apparently.

You need to use the same procedure that Edmund outlined earlier in this thread to "key move" the correct code

(same directions at http://www.hifi-remote.com/ofa/advanced.shtml)
You'll have to find the ADVANCED codes for the Phillips receiver 
at http://www.hifi-remote.com/ofa/adv-codes.shtml

It appears that the device codes for Phillips are 0039, 0189, 0321, 0269 so use that info to find out the advanced code that you would map to a key to switch to DVD on your Phillips


----------



## beagledave

> _Originally posted by beagledave _
> *We had the same problem with our Sony receiver..it's a very common problem apparently.
> 
> You need to use the same procedure that Edmund outlined earlier in this thread to "key move" the correct code
> *


To clarify with an example..we have a SONY receiver...setup code of 158

So advanced codes at http://www.hifi-remote.com/codes2/amp_0158.shtml

Looking at that page, "191" turned out to be the magic code to assign to a key to have it switch to DVD, then.


----------



## Edmund

> _Originally posted by beagledave _
> *To clarify with an example..we have a SONY receiver...setup code of 158
> 
> So advanced codes at http://www.hifi-remote.com/codes2/amp_0158.shtml
> 
> Looking at that page, "191" turned out to be the magic code to assign to a key to have it switch to DVD, then. *


See this thread for the birth of EFC 191:

www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-remote/thread.cgi?5046


----------



## harperg

Jeepcj, I was just going to recommend that same Phillips remote to you. I, like someone else here mentioned, wish that the layout of the keys were a little bit different, but I was able to replace ALL of my bedroom remotes (VCR, DVD, TV, TiVo, stereo, satellite receiver, the swing, er...well, not that remote  ) almost perfectly! The learning feature picks up pretty much every remote command, and every TiVo button was made functional too. I figured it was a pretty good deal for the price, compared to other fancier remotes out there.


----------



## beanpoppa

> _Originally posted by jeepcj236 _
> *from Philips Magnavox. It has Tivo and 8 others with learnable buttons for $30 at Best Buy.
> 
> "Philips Magnovox 8-Function Universal Learning Remote with TiVo and Replay Compatibility"
> 
> I will check this out and let you all know. I just purchased a new Sony reciever and hopefully this new remote will have the code for it.
> :up: *


I got this, and am not so thrilled with it. First of all, there are so many labels that it's tough to find the right button. Also, if you have it learn 1 button for a device, you have to teach them all. (you can't use the manufacturer presest for all but one or two buttons, for example.) The One4All looks a little better.


----------



## beanpoppa

Does anyone know if there's a way to enter advanced codes, like the URC6131 supports, directly into the PhillipsMagnavox PMDVR8? I'd like to program a macro button to discretely change the input on my receiver to VCR, but the standard buttons only let me cycle through the inputs.


----------



## Edmund

> _Originally posted by beanpoppa _
> *Does anyone know if there's a way to enter advanced codes, like the URC6131 supports, directly into the PhillipsMagnavox PMDVR8? I'd like to program a macro button to discretely change the input on my receiver to VCR, but the standard buttons only let me cycle through the inputs. *


No, UEI made remotes like the OFA/RS are the only remotes to have such a feature. Dump the philips.


----------



## morac

I went looking for a universal remote and based on the recommendations in this thread looked at both the URC6131 and the PMDVR8. I liked the way the URC6131 looked, but it appeared that the URC6131 wasn't a learning remote and I want the remote control my PS2's DVD functions as well, so I picked up the PMDVR8.

It is very light and it works, but the PMDVR8 is going back to the store tomorrow. 
First off its learning functionality is limitted to only a few buttons. Second the TiVo buttons are scattered all over the remote that it basically requires 2 hands to operate (switching between paging down and scrolling down one at a time is a pain). Third it requires switching to TV mode to change inputs or power on/off the TV. Fourth when holding it in my hand the TiVo buttons aren't in thumbs reach.

I may try the URC6131, but I don't think it will be able to replace all my remotes. The guy at the store tried to sell me the Kameleon, but it didn't seem any better.

I want a remote where I can map all my most used buttons so I can use them without having to hit a mode button first. Does such a thing exist?


----------



## rkcarter

I picked up the PMDVR8. It's 90% great, and contrary to what others are experiencing, for each device (Sony HDTV, Motorola HD cable box, Panasonic VCR, TiVo2, Sanyo VCR, Panasonic receiver, Pioneer laser player, Philips 5-disc DVD changer), I am able to program any missing keys (though sometimes it's fussy -- I have to try and try again with the right distance between original and Philips remote). But it has one big annoying problem for me -- the TV volume punch-through (where the default in any mode is that VOL+/VOL- and mute control the TV's volume). All my stuff goes through the receiver, and there's no way to make it a receiver volume punch-through. And I can't have each mode learn the receiver Vol+/Vol- and mute.

After experimenting, I found out something interesting in each mode -- if I clear it and use just the code for the device, I can then learn Vol/mute. But then I can't learn any other keys from the device's remote. If I learn any keys from the device's remote, I can't learn the receiver volume keys. So it's a choice. Luckily all TiVo keys are already mapped so I have receiver volume in that mode. DVDs are annoying though because the default mapping doesn't give me all I want to watch them.

I'd be close to 100% happy with this thing if I could have receiver +/-/mute in all modes. Yep, the buttons aren't ideally placed but my fingers are learning them well already. A code to pick which device gets the audio punch-through would be a great improvement to this! Or else the ability to mix-n-match which remotes it can learn from.


----------



## srs5694

Morac, if you like the URC-6131's layout, you might consider buying one with a JP1 interface installed (or the same thing with a JP1 cable, as well). You can then check out the JP1 information on the Web to learn how to program the remote, including adding new device codes, programming macros, and more. Even the upgraded URC-6131 won't "learn" codes directly, but chances are you can find code sets for your devices on the Internet. I don't know offhand if the URC-6131 will control a PS2's DVD functions "out of the box," or if not precisely where you'd go to get codes for it. (The links I've provided should help you find that information, though.)


----------



## jheydt

I also got the 6131 last weekend and with some help on this forum fixed a couple of small problems. I have a Pioneer receiver which all of my devices go thru (DirectTV, TIVO, VCR, DVD, TV and BUD). The only problem I had with the remote was that when pressing the number keys I only was able to change around 3 functions on the Pioneer (Phono, CD, LCD/Sat)
In order to watch Directtv/tivo my receiver had to show cd. As it is right now in order to change functions I have to push the tv/video button cycling thru the functions in order to get the right one. The CD setting is used for my basic cable (w/o box) and the LCD/SAT is used for my BUD. The DVD function is used for my DirectTV/Tivo and also for the DVD player. 

I am now able to go from the DirectTV/Tivo function by pressing the number 0 key which accesses the CD function. I then turn the tv to channels 2 etc. to watch cable. However, going back to DirectTV/Tivo I have no numeric button to access that function so have to keep pressing the Video/tv button until the right function comes up. 

This morning I had the bright idea of switching the audio video jacks between the LCD/Sat and the DVD inputs. Now I could get the Directtv function by pushing the correct numeric key for the LCD/Sat. This worked fine for the DirectTV/Tivo but when I started the DVD player I got a picture but no sound. The video jack is connected to the DVD S video input on the back of my receiver so I was able to get a picture but no sound. So back to square one. 

Other than the above I really love this universal as it replaced a Home Theater Master SL9000, the tivo peanut and the DVD remote. And all for under $20.

John


----------



## Kapeman

A question about the URC6131. I have a new Samsung DirecTivo (not the 4020, unfortunately) and I didn't see a code for Samsung under the Tivo listings. Will this remote work w/ my receiver?

Thanks!


----------



## srs5694

Kapeman, AFAIK all TiVos that use a "peanut" remote use the same TiVo codes, and also AFAIK the Samsung DirecTiVos use these same codes, so you should be fine. IIRC, the code you'll use is listed under "TiVo" in the DVR category of the manual.


----------



## Kapeman

Thanks for the info and the quick response.

This forum is great (and by that, I mean the people)!


----------



## Sam FT

I just bought the One For All 6131 remote and I have one question. On the TiVo remote, which I own the TiVo Series2 80 hours, I noticed that there is a Live TV button on the remote. But on the OFA 6131 I can't found any button that comes close to it. Does anybody have any idea about that?


----------



## srs5694

Try the Guide button. Apparently the remote emulates the older "peanut" remotes, which had a combined Guide/Live TV button. I'm really not sure how this works out, though, as I've got a Sony SAT-T60, which is a bit different on this score (and uses a different code set, for that matter).

If that doesn't work acceptably, you may want to look into programming some advanced codes. This takes about ten keypresses per button, but you've got to know the code number. Check this post of mine in an earlier thread, which describes doing this for several keys for my Sony. The codes you'd need for your "peanut" would be different, though. Check the advanced codes site to figure out what you'll need to enter. (You'll need to know the code for the TiVo device, which I don't recall offhand.)


----------



## jheydt

Sam - I have the same tivo unit you have. The guide key pressed twice will get you to live tv. 

John


----------



## S.Mo

Has anyone tried the One For All 6131 with a DVD/VCR combo? I'm certain it can handle my TV and TiVo, but I am not so sure about my Sony SLV-D300P.


----------



## Edmund

> _Originally posted by S.Mo _
> *Has anyone tried the One For All 6131 with a DVD/VCR combo? I'm certain it can handle my TV and TiVo, but I am not so sure about my Sony SLV-D300P. *


The 6131 doesn't have a code for the sony combo, no UEI made remote has a preset code for them, yet. But there is an upgrade code for it, remotes with built-in modems like 8910, can have the code loaded over the phone. You would need to mail the 6131 in to have the code added, which is DVD0864.


----------



## chrisirmo

> _Originally posted by rkcarter _
> *I picked up the PMDVR8. It's 90% great, and contrary to what others are experiencing, for each device (Sony HDTV, Motorola HD cable box, Panasonic VCR, TiVo2, Sanyo VCR, Panasonic receiver, Pioneer laser player, Philips 5-disc DVD changer), I am able to program any missing keys (though sometimes it's fussy -- I have to try and try again with the right distance between original and Philips remote). But it has one big annoying problem for me -- the TV volume punch-through (where the default in any mode is that VOL+/VOL- and mute control the TV's volume). All my stuff goes through the receiver, and there's no way to make it a receiver volume punch-through. And I can't have each mode learn the receiver Vol+/Vol- and mute. *


I have this remote as well and I love it, it works great with the TiVo and all of my other components.

I also had the same problem with the TV Volume punch-through. My solution was to turn on the punch-through capability for the TV Volume and then "teach" it in TV mode to use the Volume +/- codes for my AV receiver instead of the TV. That way I only had to teach it once for all of the devices. It's been a little over a month and I haven't had any trouble with it.

Chris


----------



## jeepcj236

the pmdvr8 is going back. In my earlier post, I have a new Sony str-de995 home audio which is brains of my system and the pmdvr8 has no code for it. I have no other alternative than to return it. Otherwise this is a great remote. Tech support said to try this: code search, audio, Power (up to 300 times), if this didn't work then it would not work... and it didn't.

I am going to use the remote that came with the reciever. It is an up to date Sony remote with learning buttons. I am able to control everything.

See ya!!


----------



## Edmund

Jeep, if you want any other remote to control your Sony receiver other than its own remote, including the pmdvr8, see this thread:

www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-sony/thread.cgi?4020


----------



## drsql

I personally own 2 Sony RM-VL900 learning remotes (den, living room.) They are about 50 bucks, but they have 16 step macros that I really couldn't do without any more. One buttton and my TV comes on, sets itself to the proper input, the amp comes on to the proper input, my DVD comes on if wanted, or VCR, or it goes to the Tivo, whatever.

Plus, who cares about codes, I press a couple of keys, and point my Tivo remote at the remote and it was done. Almost every key can have eight different learned signals on it, one for each mode (tv, vcr, dvd, etc) Only took a few minutes and I chose the keys (menu-Tivo, OK-Select, etc) and it was on its way.

You can check it out at Remote Central RM-VL900.

If you don't care about the macros, I have a RM-VL700 that is just about as good without macros. It is my bedroom remote, which I also use on the Tivo.

I used to have the RM-AV2100 , which is far cooler, and the 3000 cooler still, but I broke the darn thing. The blue touchscreen is made of glass, which was not happy when it came into contact with the corner of a table. If you aren't worried about breakage it is the way to go.


----------



## J35u5

I just bought one of these remotes (URC6131), as my the Tivo remote didn't work with my TV. In order to get the URC6131 to be able to change my input source for my APEX TV, I had to use an advanced code: 372. Everything works now on one remote:

Xbox
VCR
Tivo
TV

Using four remotes was really annoying, but now all I need is one!!! I highly recommend this remote!


----------



## abobrow

I love the MX-500. I especially like that it has a thumb pad like the peanut remote. The only problem is that you have to get creative mapping buttons to some of the Tivo's buttons (like the Tivo button or the Guide button, for example). I am curious about the Harmony SST-659, but haven't heard any rave reviews yet.


----------



## RegBarc

> _Originally posted by Edmund _
> *John, try resetting the SAT device,
> 
> 1. press SAT
> 2. press and hold the SET for two blinks
> 3. enter 9-9-4
> 4. press SAT
> 5. press SAT again.
> 
> GET the INFO command
> 
> 1. press PVR
> 2. press and SET for two blinks
> 3. enter 9-9-4
> 4. press SET for one blink
> 5. enter 1-2-3
> 6. press INFO
> 
> What brand of Audio receiver do you have and what SETUP code are you using? *


I just picked up the URC 6131 today, and it is a GREAT alternative considering it covers my receiver/DVD/VCR/TV/TiVo perfectly, and got the info button to work thanks to you.

But the list button is still missing. Any secret decoder ring stuff you can tell me to get it up?


----------



## Edmund

> _Originally posted by RegBarc _
> *I just picked up the URC 6131 today, and it is a GREAT alternative considering it covers my receiver/DVD/VCR/TV/TiVo perfectly, and got the info button to work thanks to you.
> 
> But the list button is still missing. Any secret decoder ring stuff you can tell me to get it up? *


Other codes can be found  here, just follow the same steps used for the INFO command.


----------



## wareynolds

There are no comments on the terk remote. Anyone using that?


----------



## Edmund

> _Originally posted by wareynolds _
> *There are no comments on the terk remote. Anyone using that? *


There's alot said about it in this  thread.


----------



## mitchb2

I just got my 6131. Easy to set up, and seems like it will do everything we need.

Just one problem: I have a Yamaha receiver and Yamaha CD player, two separate components. The manual says to use the AUD button to program a receiver *OR* CD player. If I use the code that works for the CD player, I can't control the volume of the receiver. If I use the code that works the receiver, I can't control the CD player.

Is this true, or am I doing something wrong?

I emailed tech support, but their auotomated reply said they are overwhelmed due to holiday sales. So I was hoping maybe someone here could help.


----------



## beagledave

> _Originally posted by mitchb2 _
> *I just got my 6131. Easy to set up, and seems like it will do everything we need.
> 
> Just one problem: I have a Yamaha receiver and Yamaha CD player, two separate components. The manual says to use the AUD button to program a receiver *OR* CD player. If I use the code that works for the CD player, I can't control the volume of the receiver. If I use the code that works the receiver, I can't control the CD player.
> 
> Is this true, or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> I emailed tech support, but their auotomated reply said they are overwhelmed due to holiday sales. So I was hoping maybe someone here could help. *


You might have to assign another device button to the CD player. We have a seperate CD player that we assigned the CBL/SAT button to control.

You can set up the remote so that the volume button ALWAYS controls the receiver volume (or you can specify that the receiver volume is always controlled except for one or more other components).


----------



## Edmund

> _Originally posted by mitchb2 _
> *I just got my 6131. Easy to set up, and seems like it will do everything we need.
> 
> Just one problem: I have a Yamaha receiver and Yamaha CD player, two separate components. The manual says to use the AUD button to program a receiver *OR* CD player. If I use the code that works for the CD player, I can't control the volume of the receiver. If I use the code that works the receiver, I can't control the CD player.
> 
> Is this true, or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> I emailed tech support, but their auotomated reply said they are overwhelmed due to holiday sales. So I was hoping maybe someone here could help. *


You can reassign devices, to make the SAT device another AUD:

1. press and hold SET, for two blinks
2. enter 9-9-2
3. press AUD
4. press SAT

Now program the SAT with the right AUD code.


----------



## ripleyj

> _Originally posted by morac _
> *I went looking for a universal remote and based on the recommendations in this thread looked at both the URC6131 and the PMDVR8. I liked the way the URC6131 looked, but it appeared that the URC6131 wasn't a learning remote and I want the remote control my PS2's DVD functions as well, so I picked up the PMDVR8.
> *


Just an FYI for anyone researching, the URC6131 DOES work with PS2's DVD functionality (assuming you have the IR receiver that came with the original remote). You just need to program it with the Sony DVD player code.


----------



## mitchb2

One more thing: no "clear" button. Is that right, or am I missing something?

I use Clear extensively for killing my wife's shows.


----------



## VinceA

I think the Exit button has the Clear functionality (or I just added it there myself). I use it to delete stuff rapidly


----------



## classicsat

I second building or buying a JP1 interface and using the IR software (I have done that for an older 6800 remote). I believe the 6131 needs an EEPROM chip and JP1 connector installed, to take advantage of some advanced programmability.


----------



## mitchb2

Thanks...the Exit key does it.

Very nice remote for the money. My wife is resisting it because it isn't exactly like the peanut, but I like it just fine.


----------



## MikeekiM

I bought two of the 6131s months ago (maybe last summer?)...

I am thrilled with them... I was skeptical... I was thinking about the JP1 version... But in the end, I got two of them, had to do a bit of manual tweaking here and there...required a bit of surfing...

But in the end, the result is a no-compromise TiVo friendly universal remote that I would have paid 3x for... I don't think it's just great for the price... It's just simply great...


----------



## Kapeman

Does anyone have the 6131 code for a Samsung Directv DVR? I can get most functions working with the existing codes, but not all.

It works all the other devices just fine. Almost there...


----------



## Edmund

The SETUP codes PVR0618 or SAT1142, if any commands are missing, use these  advanced codes, the steps to map them to a key, are in this thread a couple of times.


----------



## Kapeman

Many thanks for the reply, Edmund. I noticed that you are on many forums that I have searched concerning this issue and your info is greatly appreciated.

BTW, OFA wants me to mail in the remote so they can upgrade it.


----------



## Edmund

> _Originally posted by Kapeman _
> *Many thanks for the reply, Edmund. I noticed that you are on many forums that I have searched concerning this issue and your info is greatly appreciated.
> 
> BTW, OFA wants me to mail in the remote so they can upgrade it. *


Yes I have thing for remotes, I guess its safer than drugs.

If you do send it in, it will comeback a jp1 capable remote. With UEI messing with the setup codes to where they no longer accept advanced codes, these are usually codes starting with 1***. You may use some codes like this, list the setup codes you use or the unsurported components, I may be able to come up with some codes to ask for if you do send it in.


----------



## cassava

I just bought one of those URC 6131s and I have a quick question. I have one of these cheapo Toshiba VCRs and I have my DVD player connected to the input thing (you need to press "input select" on the VCR remote in order to use the DVD player). Is there an "input select" button on this?? Thats basically the only thing I used the VCR remote for and I'm sick of looking for it everytime I want to watch a DVD...


----------



## Edmund

> _Originally posted by cassava _
> *I just bought one of those URC 6131s and I have a quick question. I have one of these cheapo Toshiba VCRs and I have my DVD player connected to the input thing (you need to press "input select" on the VCR remote in order to use the DVD player). Is there an "input select" button on this?? Thats basically the only thing I used the VCR remote for and I'm sick of looking for it everytime I want to watch a DVD... *


Try this:

1. press VCR
2. press and hold SET for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-4
4. press SET for one blink
5. enter 2-3-4
6. pick a unused key


----------



## cassava

> _Originally posted by Edmund _
> *Try this:
> 
> 1. press VCR
> 2. press and hold SET for two blinks
> 3. enter 9-9-4
> 4. press SET for one blink
> 5. enter 2-3-4
> 6. pick a unused key *


Thank you so much!!


----------



## mitchb2

> _Originally posted by cassava _
> *Is there an "input select" button on this?? *


Perhaps try the TV/VID button...


----------



## Kapeman

The 6131 is pretty good, but the info button doesn't work and there is no "clear" button. 

That makes it more difficult to delete multiple items from the now playing list.

Any ideas? I guess I will have to remap some keys maybe?


----------



## mitchb2

> _Originally posted by Kapeman _
> *The 6131 is pretty good, but the info button doesn't work and there is no "clear" button.
> *


See above...the Exit button performs the Clear function.
Not sure what Info is supposed to do. The Guide button functions as Live TV (thus 2 presses brings up the guide). The Enter button brings up detailed show info.


----------



## VinceA

The info button brings up the guide info/banner for a show while you're watching it. Edmund posted the steps for programming the Info button earlier in this thread:

GET the INFO command

1. press PVR
2. press and SET for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-4
4. press SET for one blink
5. enter 1-2-3
6. press INFO


----------



## GBaz

I have never seen a basic looking universal that needs so much TLC to make it work. Than again it seems to be very robust.


----------



## drew2k

I would bet that the 6131 works out of the box for most devices. TiVo is not "most devices". It really doesn't need any extra TLC - as you said it's very robust in that it can be expanded to do more than what came "out of the box". The steps to do that are sometimes many, but for the price, I don't think you can get more bang for the buck.


----------



## Kapeman

> _Originally posted by VinceA _
> *Edmund posted the steps for programming the Info button earlier in this thread:
> [/B*


*

Not really sure how I missed that.

Thanks for the reply!*


----------



## VinceA

It did need a little 'TLC' to get it 'just right' but once that hour or so of my life was invested I've gotten a lot of good use out of my 6131's. The Info button did strike me as odd with it not having any intrinsic programming for the TiVo directly out of the 'box' since the button is labelled 'Info' one would expect it to duplicate the function of the identically named button from the TiVo remote.


----------



## Edmund

The PVR button is really just a VCR device, programmed with VCR codes. And VCR's aren't truly in need of a INFO command. If you were to use code 1142 on the SAT key, you'll find the INFO command mapped. You could also keymove it to the PVR device.


----------



## TiVoChick

I don't mean to hijack this thread, but does anyone know where you can get extra Sony TiVo remotes (I don't see anything on the Sony site and the ones on the TiVo sites are for the Phillips boxes). I like being able to control my other Sony components with the Sony TiVo, but I want an extra one to keep on my side of the bed.


----------



## Edmund

Ebay, if you have SA tivo, do a search for RMT-V303, they go for about $25.


----------



## Inundated

Another "thumbs up" (pardon the pun) for the OFA 6131. Just bought it tonight, and it controls not only my TiVo, but my Toshiba TV, Samsung DVD, Scientific Atlanta cable box (though I don't really NEED that) and my Panasonic boombox CD/receiver.

The Panasonic is about 90% there. Unfortunately, I can't figure out how to get it to *tune* the radio, though I can switch AM/FM bands and switch the AUX (with number keys, oddly enough). Since I generally have one station I listen to a lot on AM, and one on FM, it works in a pinch...the power/volume control/etc. work, as do the CD functions I tried.


----------



## jheydt

With help from Edmund and others here I think that my 6131 remote does at least 95% of the things I want a remote to do. I have a vcr, dvd player, audio receiver, directtv receiver, tv, and tivo receiver. The only things that I have found that it doesn't do is eject either a dvd or a vcr tape (no big deal), nor does it allow me to change my audio receiver to go from some of the functions like directtv. I have to press the audio button to cycle to the correct function on my receiver. However, most of the time I'm not watching anything other than tivo and directtv so that is also relatively unimportant. 

I would definately give this remote a couple of thumbs up, especially considering the price.

John


----------



## JimSpence

I found a bunch of button codes for various devices I have and spent a lot of time programming them into my 6131. The only problem I had was that the little "N" cell in the BlueDo RF extender died an early death because of all the button pressing.  The 6131 now controls two DTivos, DVD recorder, Hughes HD receiver, Mits RP HDTV, and Sony AV receiver.


----------



## The Robman

Edmund clued me into this thread and I just got done skimming through the messages. I'm glad to see you're all getting on so well with the URC-6131 remote.

Just FYI, as good as this remote is "as is", it really rocks when use use JP1 to program it. For starters, it becomes an 8 device remote, PLUS you can program macros.

I buy the URC-6131 in bulk from OFA and solder in the EEPROM chip and 6-pin connector, so if any of you would like a modified URC-6131 just let me know. My price is $25 plus $2 shipping (or $4 for Priority). I also have JP1 cables too.

Rob
http://www.hifi-remote.com


----------



## just4fn

I have purchase a radio shack 15-2117 universal remote for $30.00. I was able to program it to control both of my tivo's, tv. dvd, vcr and cable. I thought it was pretty good too. It is also not only IR but UHF also. I then found a web sight for jp1 remotes
http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/index.php

JP1 remotes have a 6 pin adapter in the battery compartment to allow upgrades and changes via a pc.
My 2116 is now a perfect remote.

For those people that don't know about jp1 remotes check out the web sight. I have a perfect remote that does everything I want including double press macros, long press macros, I change the display to say dads tivo instead of vcr. I have over 50 key moves and 25 macros. 
Is a bit complicated to program but not bad. Think of it as a video game and at the end you will have a perfect remote. 
the possibilities are almost endless how the remote can be programmed with extenders.

I know some people have seen these pins and said what are these for? Check out the web sight and learn the software- its all free. You wont be sorry and you will end up with a remote that does EVERYTHING you want.

Hope this helps someone, Doug


----------



## The Robman

Just FYI, JP1 just got easier...
http://www.hifi-remote.com/jp1/help/


----------



## JimSpence

Gee, The Robman, I would have thought you'd post here a lot more often. Haven't I seen you over on the jp1 forum? As robman94?


----------



## Edmund

Rob is a moderator in the ReplayTv forum at AVSForums, thats his PVR of choice. The Robman is the owner of www.hifi-remote.com


----------



## cassava

FYI - Buy.com has the URC-6131 for $10.65... http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=90121279&loc=111&sp=1


----------



## mitchb2

Wow! $10!!

I love ours. I wanted to get my father-in-law a universal remote for Father's Day, but he doesn't have a Tivo, and never will.

Anyone know which of the One-For-All remotes would fit the bill for him?


----------



## Edmund

The PVR device on the 6131 is just renamed VCR device, so it will accept VCR codes. What kind & brand of devices does your FIL have, and how many.


----------



## mitchb2

He has mostly Sony stuff. In fact, maybe everything but the RCA Satellite receiver is Sony.


----------



## Edmund

I guess what I need to know is, why won't the 6131 work for your FIL? Backlighting? Any other UEI remote is going to be alot larger,URC-8811,  8910,and  radio shack 15-2116.


----------



## mitchb2

I thought about just getting him the 6131, and I still may.
But I sure wish it had a backlight.

So I figured if there's one that is backlit, and isn't needlessly complicated, I'd get that instead.


----------



## Edmund

There are the ofa 6011 or 6012w(walmart), same remotes, one is just exclusive to WM. They're 6 device, backlight. The tivo codes in these do not accept advanced codes like the 6131.


----------



## VinceA

Since this seems to have become the 6131 info thread... I've got a question. Is there a way to program the 6131 to control two different TiVos in the same room (assigning each to a different device PVR for one and maybe VCR for the other)? Obviously there's no 1/2 switch on the 6131 so I'm not sure if it's possible.


----------



## Edmund

> _Originally posted by VinceA _
> *Since this seems to have become the 6131 info thread... I've got a question. Is there a way to program the 6131 to control two different TiVos in the same room (assigning each to a different device PVR for one and maybe VCR for the other)? Obviously there's no 1/2 switch on the 6131 so I'm not sure if it's possible. *


If both are peanut controlled tivos, no not without modifying the remote and going jp1 route. If one was a sony and the other a non-sony, the answer would then be yes.


----------



## Nosmo Rex

It sure looks like the 6131 is the way to go, but I've got a couple of questions:


 I just got a Toshiba SDH400 Tivo/DVD, Is anyone out there using a 6131 with this? 
 Also - my TV is a Toshiba 57HX83, and has a button for the various picture size modes (natural, wide, etc). Is there a button on the 6131 that could be programmed to handle that?

Ideally, I want to control my Sony STR-DA30ES Receiver, the Toshiba SDH400 Tivo/DVD, the Toshiba 57HX83 HDTV, and the Motorola DCT-5100 HD cable box.

Any experience with any/all of these devices with the 6131?


----------



## VinceA

> _Originally posted by Edmund _
> *If both are peanut controlled tivos, no not without modifying the remote and going jp1 route. If one was a sony and the other a non-sony, the answer would then be yes. *


Both are going to be non-Sony. Oh well, it's either:
- put the units in different rooms
- use the standard TiVo remote
- get a JP1 modded remote

Tough choices....


----------



## Edmund

The 6131 will control the SDH400, using SETUP code DVD0503 and the help of these  Advanced codes.

No, I doubt it very much that the 6131 will control the picture modes on your toshiba tv, which are known to be TOADS, without discretes.


----------



## Edmund

> _Originally posted by VinceA _
> *Both are going to be non-Sony. Oh well, it's either:
> - put the units in different rooms
> - use the standard TiVo remote
> - get a JP1 modded remote
> 
> Tough choices.... *


If you were to get a learning remote, like the Sony VL700 $35, VL900 $60, or HTM MX-500 $100, they all have enough memory to learn the commands from more then one tivo.


----------



## Spiff

I purchased the 6131, got it working with my Toshiba. I like the key layout much better. I'm trying to figure out where to find regular/advanced codes for my Panasonic DMR-E60 but am not having any luck. My TV, cable box, receiver, VCR and now my SD-H400 all work perfectly after entering the advanced codes.

Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Edmund

> _Originally posted by jjokerski _
> *I purchased the 6131, got it working with my Toshiba. I like the key layout much better. I'm trying to figure out where to find regular/advanced codes for my Panasonic DMR-E60 but am not having any luck. My TV, cable box, receiver, VCR and now my SD-H400 all work perfectly after entering the advanced codes.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction? *


What is the setup code you're using,and is it listed  here?


----------



## Spiff

I was able to get the basic codes, now just have to find a way to map the menu key and other advanced keys. I don't recall which code I used as it's at home and I'm not.

Also, I'm trying to find a way to map the ENT key to the Toshiba. I've tried the codes listed in the above link but it's not working. 

Those two things are all that stand in the way of me putting the rest of my remotes in storage.


----------



## phone1

DTiVo and maybe SA Series 1 owners don't lose your peanuts. My DTiVo rebooted to load new software recently. I was able to re-enter the 30 second skip code using the 6131, but it would not accept the SORT command, even though all of the buttons used (Slow, 0, Record, Thumbs Up) all perform their normal functions. Tried 3-4 times and finally dug out the peanut, which worked first time.

Not an issue for Series 2 SA's which have sort as a standard feature. Anybody have an idea why it wouldn't work for me?


----------



## Edmund

> _Originally posted by phone1 _
> *DTiVo and maybe SA Series 1 owners don't lose your peanuts. My DTiVo rebooted to load new software recently. I was able to re-enter the 30 second skip code using the 6131, but it would not accept the SORT command, even though all of the buttons used (Slow, 0, Record, Thumbs Up) all perform their normal functions. Tried 3-4 times and finally dug out the peanut, which worked first time.
> 
> Not an issue for Series 2 SA's which have sort as a standard feature. Anybody have an idea why it wouldn't work for me? *


phone1, on most UEI remotes you need to tap RECORD twice as a safety measure. After adding the EFC for slow, 218,and tapping the REC twice, I was able to disable & enable the SORT with 6131.


----------



## Edmund

> _Originally posted by jjokerski _
> *I was able to get the basic codes, now just have to find a way to map the menu key and other advanced keys. I don't recall which code I used as it's at home and I'm not.
> 
> Also, I'm trying to find a way to map the ENT key to the Toshiba. I've tried the codes listed in the above link but it's not working.
> 
> Those two things are all that stand in the way of me putting the rest of my remotes in storage. *


See this  thread, the process I described in that thread for testing advanced codes(EFC) you can use on your other gear to find missing commands. But I wouldn't do it to TV, you might mess it up, by entering a service menu or something.


----------



## phone1

> _Originally posted by Edmund _
> *phone1, on most UEI remotes you need to tap RECORD twice as a safety measure. After adding the EFC for slow, 218,and tapping the REC twice, I was able to disable & enable the SORT with 6131. *


 Thanks, that occurred to me later (also pressing record/play) and I'll try it, but in normal TiVo operation I am able to go to record mode from live TV by just pressing record once, just like the TiVo remote.

But you are unquestionably the remote guru around here.


----------



## Spiff

Answering my own question:

Additional advanced codes for the Toshiba SD-H400 (found through trial and error):

093 Page Down in now playing
097 Page Up in now playing
035 Ent
156 Switch to DVD

Just curious, is it possible with this remote to power down all items except one with the 2-second push? I don't want to turn my cable box but I would love to use one touch to turn off the other components. Do I just remap the key for power for the SA cable box?


----------



## Edmund

The only macro on the 6131 is the POWER macro. You can program any number of devices in the power macro, but the command has to be preset, a keymove can't be included. On all UEI remotes macros are global, to regain the use a of key with a macro program to it, all you need to do map a EFC to it. That's why you can't include the EFC in the macro, it supercedes it.


----------



## Spiff

Thanks, Edmund. For some reason, I read the manual to say you could either have all devices come on at once or just one at a time.

I think I understand it now. In order to program my DVD-Recorder, TiVo and TV to come on and turn off all at once, I would press:

Hold SET until it blinks, 995, power, TV, PVR, DVD, hold SET until it blinks.

I really like this remote. How long would I have to switch batteries so that I wouldn't have to re-enter these codes again? I have an RCA "universal" remote that the second the batteries are removed loses all settings.


----------



## Edmund

Not sure, but its more the mere seconds, if this remote had a eeprom it would never lose its settings. If you were to send it in for upgrade, you would get back remote with a eeprom and JP1-able. But you wouldn't get back the same remote.


----------



## Spiff

By "send it in for upgrade" do you mean purchase an upgrade from someone like Rob or call OneForAll and request it from them?


----------



## Edmund

I meant send it in to UEI, it only cost you the price of shipping one-way. Or though Rob is always offering to upgrade remotes he sells at no extra cost.


----------



## Raphael

Will this remote work with a Panasonic E80 DVD-R?


----------



## Edmund

UEI now has upgrade codes for remote addresses #1 & #2, under VCR device, the codes are address #1-0740, #2-0745. The same addresses under the SAT key are #1-1443, #2-1444. So 6131 owners can mail the remotes in for these upgrades. Others with remotes that have modems, like the URC-9910, 8910, 9960, and RS 15-2133 can have these codes added over the phone.


----------



## VinceA

Where are these nuggets of remote control knowledge coming from? I know about RemoteCentral.com and a few YahooGroups but I'm just curious


----------



## Edmund

This bit, I sought out from a UEI employee. he's always showing up on RC with new SETUP codes. He gave me the codes 0740 & 0745, while calling to have those code loaded into my 9910 & 8910, they also give me 1443 & 1444 codes. I tested them all, they work great. They accept the same advanced codes that VCR0618 use. So using EFC 152 for standby, so you can turn off each tivo independently. As for the other worthy info in this thread, I have over 6000 posts at remotecentral.


----------



## dtu

> _Originally posted by Edmund_
> If you were to send it in for upgrade, you would get back remote with a eeprom and JP1-able. But you wouldn't get back the same remote.


Could you please elaborate? Aside from getting an eeprom, a JP1 socket, and one or more 4 digit device codes installed, how else would the remote be different? Would you still be able to program advanced codes without using the JP1 interface? Would the remote lose some memory for advanced codes and key moves programming? Would some pre-installed device codes be wiped out to make room for the new, requested device codes?

Thank you in advance for your reply.


----------



## srs5694

I'm not positive, but I suspect that by "you wouldn't get back the same remote," Edmund means that you'd get back a physically different remote than the one you sent in, although it would be the same model (with the JP1 modifications).

As to changes made by adding a JP1 interface, AFAIK you don't lose any features. You can certainly still program advanced codes without the use of the JP1 interface. The URC-6131 remote has _more_ memory after the upgrade than before it, so you certainly don't lose memory. I don't believe any pre-existing device codes are wiped out; new ones are stored on the EEPROM, which isn't present in the stock URC-6131.


----------



## Edmund

Yes, the built-in codes are in the ROM, which isn't touched, ever. The eeprom is added, which the upgrade is added to it. In addition to more memory, with presence of the eeprom, you won't lose your programming if you take the batteries out. And you won't get back the actual remote you sent in, it helps speed up the turnaround time. If you're sending it in, in addition to whatever you're asking for, have them load the code for the alternate addresses. The codes I announced are staying, there will be new codes for addresses 3 & 4 later.


----------



## dtu

Thank you very much for your speedy replies.

Do you know if the remote UEI sends back is a new, factory fresh remote, a refurbished remote, or somebody elses remote (recycled back to consumers) that was sent in prior to sending in your own remote? I am thinking of sending my OFA 6131 to UEI to have them install a few 4 digit device codes not currently loaded into the remote. I am curious to know what condition the returned remote would be in.

Since the remote you get back is not your own, is all programming lost, or is the returned remote programmed the way you sent it in with advanced codes, key moves, etc. (i.e. - copied to the returned remote, assuming you shipped your own remote to UEI with the batteries installed to retain the programming of your shipped remote to UEI)?

One more question  I have programmed my OFA 6131 remote with 36 advanced codes and 6 key moves. My understanding is you can program up to 45 advanced codes and key moves total, per hifi-remote.coms FAQ. Would I have access to the increased memory from the installed eeprom upgrade without using the JP1 interface, specifically, to be able to add more advanced codes and key moves than the 45 allowed in a non-upgraded remote?

Thank you again for your help.


----------



## Edmund

I don't know the pedigree of the returned remotes, all I can say is the one I received back, ws just fine. You will lose all the programming you might have done, because you aren't getting the same remote back. And the eeprom will not give you any more memory for keymoves. It's strictly for upgrades, theirs or yours if you go JP1 route. What do you expect for your $20.


----------



## LooseWiring

I personally upgraded from the 6131 to the 8910(new model) and haven't been happier since.

At first I did call OFA and had them load the upgrades for Tivo and my Windows MCE remote. Then, I discovered JP1.

After I figured out how to use JP1's IR.exe and RemoteMaster I was able to use the remote to control EVERY device in my house.

The 8910 is MORE than worth the cost of the remote and JP1 cable.


----------



## dtu

> _Originally posted by Edmund _
> *What do you expect for your $20. *


I completely agree - the OFA 6131 is a terrific remote for its price, and then some. Having the specifically labeled "Tivo row" of buttons, along with the navigation and transport buttons located in the prime real estate area of the remote (the middle) makes it great to use. If you don't mind not having backlighting and learn how to use its advanced codes and keymoves capabilities, I think many folks will be very pleased with this remote. From what I have read on this and other forums, the JP1 upgrade makes this remote a giant killer.

Thanks again for answering my questions. I really appreciate it.


----------



## jwjody

The 6131 is way cool. Get a modded one if you can, or mod it yourself.

J


----------



## Sparty99

Sorry if this has been hit upon already, but I've got a DVD/VCR combo unit. Does anyone know if the OFA URC-6131 will handle such a device?

Thanks in advance.

Edit:

Never mind, manual indicates it does. I'm going to buy two.


----------



## Edmund

If its a Sony, there isn't code preset, you can send it in and have code DVD0864 added.


----------



## jwjody

> _Originally posted by serumgard _
> *Sorry if this has been hit upon already, but I've got a DVD/VCR combo unit. Does anyone know if the OFA URC-6131 will handle such a device?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Never mind, manual indicates it does. I'm going to buy two. *


It can. I had a Philips combo and while it didn't have an exact code for it I looked up a Philips VCR code and entered that, then looked up a Philips DVD code and entered that one. I think I had one small issue but I've since started using my XBox to watch DVD's so I can't remember what the problem was.

Also if you hack the 6131 you can add codes yourself.

J


----------



## cassava

I have the URC 6131 and I must have accidentally programmed my #2 button to input #1 instead... does anyone know how to program it back?


----------



## Edmund

To clear a key of an advanced code, do this:

1. press device key(TV or whatever)
2. press and hold SET for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-4
4. tap #2 key
5. tap #2 key again


----------



## Mchero

All this talk of remotes & noone suggested the Philips Pronto line of remotes.

I have a new Tantung 42" Plasma & my Tivo remote has no codes for the Tatung.

I like the idea of creating your own button layout. It also looks as though the Pronto will do just about anything....
Commenst?

RM


----------



## Edmund

For me, prontos are useless without a computer, webtv only here.


----------



## Mchero

Good point Edmond. I'll send you a PC. PM me.

RM



> _Originally posted by Edmund _
> *For me, prontos are useless without a computer, webtv only here. *


----------



## noeltykay

Now that my RMT-V303 (which came with my SVR-2000 has pretty much died I am considering the URC-6131. One question...does it have a button to watch live TV? My wife is really upset that the Live TV/Guide button on our remote does not work.


----------



## Edmund

If it isn't mapped using setup code 0636, it can be added using these  advanced codes.


----------



## dmlove51

Confirming what Edmund has told you, I have created a "live tv" button on a 6131.


----------



## pahl68

Just to be clear,
If you send your 6131 remote into UEI to have codes upgraded you will receive a remote that has had the new codes, EEPROM and JP1 pins added?


----------



## Edmund

> _Originally posted by pahl68 _
> *Just to be clear,
> If you send your 6131 remote into UEI to have codes upgraded you will receive a remote that has had the new codes, EEPROM and JP1 pins added? *


Yes, but the eeprom won't be as large as the modified ones that are sold. I don't think you'll notice.


----------



## pahl68

Thanks!


----------



## TiVoEvan74

URC 6131 is $14 at amazon.


----------



## JPA2825

I've read through here and understand about 1/2 of it. If you have a S1 and a S2 in the same room, didn't we determine that a "modded" 6131 can handle this? My peanut has lost its TiVo button and I'm tired of doing lots of Left Arrows.

Also, not to be ignorant, but what is UEI? By context it appears to be a very nice person named Rob who will "turbocharge" a 6131 for $20 + 1-way shipping. Am I anywhere close?


----------



## Edmund

Once you have modded 6131, then you can begin to get a handle on multi-tivo setup. Once modified, you need to hack it with your computer, or just send it off to Universal Electronics Inc(UEI) the makers of ofa/s remotes and have them add the codes. Rob doesn't have a programming service, every so often he'll offer to add a code to a remote he sells.


----------



## zippo

Great Thread!!


----------



## noeltykay

I was considering the 6131 but ended up going with a Harmony 676 from New Egg. Wow! What a great remote!


----------



## Jetchick

Hi all!

I'm a newbie to Tivo (a little over a month now) and I can't believe I've lived this long without one! What an amazing invention! Anyway...

Because of all the great reports given on this forum for the URC 6131 remote, I went to buy one today. After doing a little research online, I saw that Best Buy had it on sale for $10.99. So, this afternoon, I drove 20 minutes to get there, only to find it was actually $16.99--and THAT was the in-store SALE price! (normally $23.99)

When I mentioned to the sales associate that I saw it online for much less, he said they'd sell it to me for the online price (as well they should). Well, when the sales guy actually went online to find the price I was talking about, it came up on the Best Buy site at $16.99; I'm sure he thought I was some kind of scam artist. Grrrrrrr.

For $16.99, I bought it anyway but went home and checked online again and, whaddya know, it was still being sold for $10.99! After conferring with a Best Buy customer service person on the phone, I decided to purchase the one on the internet but pick it up in the store--saving 7 bucks in this whole energy-wasting, drawn-out process.

I'm happy I'll save a couple dollars now, but sheesh--the running around I'm going to have to do because of this snafu at Best Buy has left me feeling madly frustrated.

<<insert primal scream here>>

Thanks for the info about the remote--let's hope it's worth the trouble I've gone to today!

Thinking of avoiding Best Buy in the future, but grateful I have found the Tivo Community!


----------



## distinctweb

Nosmo Rex said:


> It sure looks like the 6131 is the way to go, but I've got a couple of questions:
> 
> 
> I just got a Toshiba SDH400 Tivo/DVD, Is anyone out there using a 6131 with this?
> Also - my TV is a Toshiba 57HX83, and has a button for the various picture size modes (natural, wide, etc). Is there a button on the 6131 that could be programmed to handle that?
> 
> Ideally, I want to control my Sony STR-DA30ES Receiver, the Toshiba SDH400 Tivo/DVD, the Toshiba 57HX83 HDTV, and the Motorola DCT-5100 HD cable box.
> 
> Any experience with any/all of these devices with the 6131?


I also have the 57HX83 TV (Love It) and was able to get the pic size button working.
The code for the button is 100. Follow these steps:

1. press TV
2. press and SET for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-4
4. press SET for one blink
5. enter 1-0-0
6. press button you want to control the pic size.


----------



## goony

I just had the same crapola experience... web says $10.99, get to store it is $16.99, sorry, we cannot sell to you at the web price. Grrr. I order the thing on the web so I can pick it up at the store for $10.99, will see what happens when I get there.

If you feel motivated you can always post your comments at http://bestbuysux.org... read some of the customer comments if you need something to warm you up - the March 2005 entries are some doozys.


----------



## jonb

I replaced my peanut with Philips PM335(or newer versions of this) $7.49 at Walmart. I have a very simple requirement however. Just the tivo series1 and TV. The PM335 handles these two fine, except the membrane button switches(especially the ff) don't last more than about 6mo. At that price, I just buy a new one every 6mo. I was wondering....do the expensive remotes $100 remotes have the same switch life problem? Does anyone make one with decent microswitches?


----------



## Expat

Big Thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread :up: :up: :up: 

After reading this thread initially I ran out and bought a 6131.
After using the Sony remote for a few years, we couldn't get used to the peanut on the series2.
Only thing we were still missing on the 6131 was Live Tv & List.
After some more reading today, 5 mns with the remote and we now have LiveTv and a list button  


Very happy with this "budget remote"


----------



## tachala

Motorola products can also use codes from General Insruments& Jerrold


----------



## TiVoEvan74

Watch those Walmart purchases; you're supporting the degradation of communities, family-owned businesses, and labor. Their price are cheap for a reason!


----------



## f300v10

Like many others after finding this thread, I got a 6131 to replace the peanut on my HR10-250. After adding the Info and List functions there is only 1 thing I miss from the peanut. To change the volume of the TV I have to hit TV, change the volume, then hit PVR to get back to the Tivo. Since the volume buttons are unused in PVR mode, are there any codes that I could use to program the volume up/down buttons in PVR mode so that they will work with the TV? I have a Samsung DLP. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Edmund

f300v10 said:


> Like many others after finding this thread, I got a 6131 to replace the peanut on my HR10-250. After adding the Info and List functions there is only 1 thing I miss from the peanut. To change the volume of the TV I have to hit TV, change the volume, then hit PVR to get back to the Tivo. Since the volume buttons are unused in PVR mode, are there any codes that I could use to program the volume up/down buttons in PVR mode so that they will work with the TV? I have a Samsung DLP. Thanks for any help.


Try this:

1. press and hold SET for two blinks
2. enter 9-9-3
3. press TV

The TV vol is now in all devices including AUD, to restore it in just AUD device do this:

1. press AUD
2. press and hold SET for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-3
4. press VOL DOWN


----------



## f300v10

Man Edmund you so totally Rock! I will try that when I get home. Thanks much.


----------



## funday

I too went to BB to buy a 6131 after seeing online for $10.99. Was gonna purchase online and pick up at store just to make sure of the price. Was told the store I was going to was out of stock. Go to the store and they have at least 6 on hand. Did a price ck in the audio dept before I go to ck out and it comes up $16.99. So I tell him of the online price. It seems that if they go online in the store to the website it only brings up the instore prices. They will honor online price only if you print it out off the website and bring it in. Well I live 1 hr away from this store. When I explained to the guy he went to customer serv desk and did a price override for me. Very helpful guy ( what a concept at BB). 

Moral of the story is to print out anything you plan to pick up at the store that you have seen for sale online.

jeff


----------



## skanter

MX 500 is king!

When the price went down to $60 on Amazon, I ordered a second just for backup!


----------



## gb33

Yahoo! This is an old thread I see, but the info regarding the One fro All remote looks promising. That remote looks to have a good button layout and would be great so I can go back to having 2 remotes, one by the chair and one by the couch. You can never be too lazy you know! I only hope that this remote hits the Tivo's IR better as I am quite disapointed about having to nearly be on a perfect line for it to respond, which is the exact opposite of what I was used to from my RCA F38310 and it's remote. So thanks for the tip.


----------



## Edmund

To make the urc-6131 more IR powerful, I suggest taking it apart, and pushing the IR emitter out further from the casing. makes it 100 % better.


----------



## devlindark

www.harmonyremote.com


----------



## gb33

Thanks for the tip Edmund, if I can disassemble it without gouging it all up I will. Have you ever heard of anyone placing a marble infront of device IR window to improve ir sensitivity range and angle? Do you know if I could get my RCA universal from DTV to program to Samsung DTivo box? I can find no codes for Samsung Sat boxes for it at all. Still plan on checking out that awesome A4O remote though. Thanks again.


----------



## Edmund

gb33 said:


> Thanks for the tip Edmund, if I can disassemble it without gouging it all up I will. Have you ever heard of anyone placing a marble infront of device IR window to improve ir sensitivity range and angle? Do you know if I could get my RCA universal from DTV to program to Samsung DTivo box? I can find no codes for Samsung Sat boxes for it at all. Still plan on checking out that awesome A4O remote though. Thanks again.


Sorry, no to both questions. To open the remote, start at the bottom of the 6131, Squeeze it, use something to pry it open, then use an old credit card, slide it around popping the catches. Simple.


----------



## zclosser

I have what is probably a stupid question. I just got my Tivo and am learning the ins and outs. Do I need a universal remote to be able to operate my TV while Tivo is plugged into my Input 1 on my TV. I have programmed the Tivo remote to my TV, (volume, input (video input 1,2,3 Aux, etc) but I want to be able to control my TV channels using the same remote I would use for my Tivo, while Tivo is recording on my video input 2, soon to be my component input hopefully. This probably doesn't make any sense and I most likely sound like an idiot, but any help would be appreciated. Please help.


----------



## Edmund

zclosser said:


> I have what is probably a stupid question. I just got my Tivo and am learning the ins and outs. Do I need a universal remote to be able to operate my TV while Tivo is plugged into my Input 1 on my TV. I have programmed the Tivo remote to my TV, (volume, input (video input 1,2,3 Aux, etc) but I want to be able to control my TV channels using the same remote I would use for my Tivo, while Tivo is recording on my video input 2, soon to be my component input hopefully. This probably doesn't make any sense and I most likely sound like an idiot, but any help would be appreciated. Please help.


If you have SA tivo, then yes you need a universal or the Tv remote. On Dtivo remotes, in place of the DVR1/DVR2 switch is a SAT/TV switch, moving it from SAT to TV enables you to control the channel of the TV. If you only have one tivo, get yourself a used Dtivo remote.


----------



## zclosser

Here I go sounding stupid again... What is "SA" Tivo? I have a Tivo connected to my cable company, not using DirecTV. Also, what is a "dtivo" remote? Would I be able to probably find one on ebay?


----------



## Edmund

zclosser said:


> Here I go sounding stupid again... What is "SA" Tivo? I have a Tivo connected to my cable company, not using DirecTV. Also, what is a "dtivo" remote? Would I be able to probably find one on ebay?


SA tivo is short for Stand Alone tivo, which is what you have. Dtivo is short for Directivo, a combination Sat & tivo used with directv.

Try doing ebay search for HACC-TR2.


----------



## Alfer

Dtivo= Directivo from directv...I have it and the remote does exactly what you need..you can get them online on Ebay or bestbuy.com.

Me I got this inexpensive learning universal remote that controls Tivo just fine: 
REMOTE


----------



## zclosser

Alfer2003 said:


> Dtivo= Directivo from directv...I have it and the remote does exactly what you need..you can get them online on Ebay or bestbuy.com.
> 
> Me I got this inexpensive learning universal remote that controls Tivo just fine:
> REMOTE


 I do not have DirecTv Tivo, so this will not work in my application.

I do though have another quandary...please help if you can...

Ok, next question...not related to remotes. I am losing picture quality going through my Tivo Series2. I have tried every config possible, but nothing is helping. Right now I just have the coax from the wall into the Tivo and coax into the TV. Certain stations with Tivo on or a bit fuzzy and hazy. When I put Tivo into standby and use the same connection through Tivo, just with Tivo turned off, this problem goes away. Any ideas on what causes this and what might be able to help eliminate this problem?


----------



## zclosser

Edmund said:


> SA tivo is short for Stand Alone tivo, which is what you have. Dtivo is short for Directivo, a combination Sat & tivo used with directv.
> 
> Try doing ebay search for HACC-TR2.


 I did a search on this remote and it specifies it is for DirecTV Tivo. Will it work with my SA Tivo?


----------



## Edmund

zclosser said:


> I did a search on this remote and it specifies it is for DirecTV Tivo. Will it work with my SA Tivo?


Yes, it will.

As for your signal problem, you should start a new thread.


----------



## gb33

Okay, so I grabbed the All For One 6131 and for the first few hours thought it was great, but my opinion has changed greatly and chances are it will be returned very shortly. I just hooked up my second sat feed into my Samsung 4080 and now when I hit the guide button (only on the 6131) it decides to switch tuners. Actually it did it for a couple days, then 2 days ago the guide button worked properly, and now it is back to switching between tuners. Also in TV (RCA F38310) mode it will switch inputs but will not go to the tuner, this too can be accessed no problem with the peanut remote. And lastly last night, out of nowhere the exit button decided it would change my television picture settings back to factory default, which I was VERY displeased about. Not to mention it does not have a list button on it to go to my recordings, again like the peanut has, this has become a very frustrating remote. I am leaning toward returning it and either getting another peanut off of ebat, or the silver/whitish universal remote that directv has. My main reason for 2 is because I like one by couch and chair, as well as the awful line of site the peanut and reciever have, it must be pointed 100% in line with reciever IR window or it won't do anything which is VERY frustrating and the exact opposite of my previous setup with built in DTV HD box of tv. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Edmund

If you read through this thread you know about advanced codes(EFC's), 3 digit codes for individual functions. The EFC for Guide is 150, list 166. to map them to a key on the 6131 follow these steps:

1. press PVR
2. press and hold SET for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-4
4. tap SET for one blink
5. enter advanced code
6. pick a key. 

I mentioned above about taking the remote apart and pushing emitter out further to geatly increase IR its performance.


----------



## gb33

Edmund- thanks for the tips on the advanced keys, but this does not explain why the remote decided that one day the guide button would now be a button to change between tuners. And it's not the 6131 that I have such a problem with the IR sensitivity, although it too is not that good, the bigger problem is the peanut remote. I think it is more the sensor in the recieving end at the DTivo unit itself. If it did this once with the guide key, why won't it do it again? Any ideas on the random TV functions that it decided to do? What do you know of the Directv universal remote? I saw in another thread you mentioned it was made by same people, but not "upgradeable", but if it does what I want, will that mater?


----------



## Edmund

The reason the Guide key on the 6131 started switching tuners on you, was because you used your peanut remote. See the preset Guide command using setup code PVR0618 is from a series 1 tivo, where you have a series 2 tivo. Series 1 tivos had a Guide/LiveTv key, the series 2 had separate Guide & Livetv keys. The tivo can get used to one or the other, but when you use both types of commands it gets confused. So once you map EFC 150 to the Guide key, the 6131 & peanut remote will emit the same command, no more confusion.

Sorry, I don't have a RCA tv, you might check the EFc for setup code TV 0047 on www.hifi-remote.com

Stay away from the white DTv remote, it will have the same trouble with the Guide command, but in this instance, you won't be able tio use advanced codes to remedy it.


----------



## gb33

Edmund, I have tried but just don't think I can do it. This remote would be great if you want an ultra lightweight, cheap plastic feeling remote with awkward layout, and buttons that just do what they feel like when it feels like, such as completely resetting all tv video settings on all inputs of my television. Being able to change and "map" some keys is pretty neat, bt it is fairly complex and requires online research and perhaps some "modding" even. It has been nearly 2 weeks and it has been alot of ups and downs, but this most rescent resetting of my settings (once again) has really about gotten this remote an open item sticker and a new home.


----------



## Edmund

I hope you're happy with whatever remote you end up with.


----------



## Mollie

This thread has been so helpful. I did get the 6131 and everything is programming nicely except my Sony DVD-VCR player (SLV D300P). I've also tried programming it by entering just Sony DVD codes and just VCR codes.

I saw in a past post that you said the 6131 won't work with Sony combo players. Is that true? Is there a way I can fix this? I like everything else about it (particularly how it works with Tivo).


----------



## Edmund

Mollie said:


> This thread has been so helpful. I did get the 6131 and everything is programming nicely except my Sony DVD-VCR player (SLV D300P). I've also tried programming it by entering just Sony DVD codes and just VCR codes.
> 
> I saw in a past post that you said the 6131 won't work with Sony combo players. Is that true? Is there a way I can fix this? I like everything else about it (particularly how it works with Tivo).


Yes, there isn't a preset code for sony combos,sorry. Is there a fix? yes you can send the 6131 in for an upgrade, have setup code DVd 0864 added. Maybe at the same time have them add codes for tivo alternate remote addresses. just make your remote future proof.


----------



## Mollie

Edmund, than you so much. This has all been enlightening.


----------



## The Droid

Just got this remote today and so far I love it. However, it seems to lack a button for Live TV, which I use frequently. Can anyone help with this?

Mike


----------



## Edmund

The Droid said:


> Just got this remote today and so far I love it. However, it seems to lack a button for Live TV, which I use frequently. Can anyone help with this?
> 
> Mike


The EFC for LiveTv is 121.


----------



## thumperxr69

I would like to know also but the "Guide" button works OK for me.

T


----------



## Edmund

thumperxr69 said:


> I would like to know also but the "Guide" button works OK for me.
> 
> T


What is it that you want to know, that can't be found in this thread already?


----------



## thumperxr69

The lack of a Live button....  

Sorry


----------



## Edmund

thumperxr69 said:


> The lack of a Live button....
> 
> Sorry


No other type of device needs a Live tv command. Since you can map the EFC for livetv,121 to any key, whats the big deal. Since there are two menu keys, PVR MENU is a good choice. To map;

1. press PVR
2. press and hold SET for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-4
4. tap SET for one blink
5. enter 1-2-1
6. pick a key


----------



## terpfan1980

Edmund said:


> GET the INFO command
> 
> 1. press PVR
> 2. press and SET for two blinks
> 3. enter 9-9-4
> 4. press SET for one blink
> 5. enter 1-2-3
> 6. press INFO


Thank you, thank you, thank you, a thousand times thank you.

Except for figuring out that my new Insignia IS-TV040927 TV uses the Sansui codes (which seem to match the DirecTV RC24 btw, which I believe is also made for DirecTV by OFA/UEI) that I found on a web search (had seen a prior message on the TivoCommunity forums that mentioned that the Insignia TVs are made by or use the Sansui code, in my case 0463), the INFO button was my biggest complaint that I couldn't seem to solve by reading the furnished materials.

Thanks to finding this message thread and all of the great info by Edmund (such as above), I was able to set the 6131N that I purchased up to do all of what I need it to do.

There's a few glitches with the TV's menu buttons, but I really don't need them for most TV watching, and the original TV remote will work for them.

Again, much thanks to Edmund and everyone else in this thread for all of their help. Very useful information. While the 6131N isn't the TiVo Peanut (which I really like), it's close, and definitely every bit as useful.


----------



## bkdvr

Edmund said:


> The EFC for LiveTv is 121.


For my setup
Philips DSR7000 DirecTivo
One For All URC-6131

These codes all model the "Guide" key not the "Live TV" key:
121
150 
377

I've searched around for other candidates (hifi-remote, this forum, etc), but haven't found anything that works. Any clues?

Thanks!


----------



## Edmund

bkdvr said:


> For my setup
> Philips DSR7000 DirecTivo
> One For All URC-6131
> 
> These codes all model the "Guide" key not the "Live TV" key:
> 121
> 150
> 377
> 
> I've searched around for other candidates (hifi-remote, this forum, etc), but haven't found anything that works. Any clues?
> 
> Thanks!


377 is the same as 121, 377-256=121. Map 150 to the Guide key, map 058 to MENU key. Go to the INFO screen, let the tivo see EFc 121. The Live Tv key will never control the guide again.


----------



## bkdvr

Edmund said:


> 377 is the same as 121, 377-256=121. Map 150 to the Guide key, map 058 to MENU key. Go to the INFO screen, let the tivo see EFc 121. The Live Tv key will never control the guide again.


Thanks!!! That did the trick. I forgot that one must 'train' the box to use the LiveTV button.


----------



## bkdvr

Edmund said:


> 377 is the same as 121, 377-256=121. Map 150 to the Guide key, map 058 to MENU key. Go to the INFO screen, let the tivo see EFc 121. The Live Tv key will never control the guide again.


In addition, I set the "PVR Menu" key to 166. This brings up the Now Playing List directly (just like List on the Tivo remote). Before doing this - if I hit the PVR Menu key, the LiveTV mapped button started acting like Guide.

- Benjamin


----------



## timckelley

Nate said:


> 1. The search function kinda sucks here. I had this same question, knew it had been answered in the past, but couldn't find relevant results.
> 
> 2. The One For All URC-6131 is absolutely the way to go. I just got it and love it. $18 at Circuit City.


I really thought about getting that one, but it can't handle operating two TiVos in the same room without simultaneously operating both.


----------



## rkcarter

Though I don't know about a TiVo "A" and "B" setting for it (since I only have one TiVo in the room), I finally found the solution to my annoying Universal Remote problems -- but it cost me! A bit of background: I have a Humax TiVo/DVD recorder, a Comcast-branded Motorola DVR, a high-def TV, a receiver, a Laserdisc player, and two VCRs (now virtually obsolete, but anyway).... I was having minor issues with never quite getting any one remote to do it all.

The Logitech Harmony 880 (http://www.logitech.com), which I found for $200 or so on sale online, works wonders with its "Task-Oriented" interface. After I set it up, I just press the "Activity" button, and up pops my choices, such as "Watch TV" (which i have set for the Comcast DVR), "Watch TiVo," "Watch Laserdisc," "Listen to Radio," etc. And each sets up the remote just perfectly. It even has an LCD area with I think 8 buttons. Unlike some earlier Logitechs, this has all real buttons NEXT to the LCD captions (a while back someone had some sort of "all-soft" touch-sensitive remote, but reviewers found that it was really hard to deal with not being able to set things like the volume by feel).

Anyway, it took me about 45 minutes to set up almost right and then a few occasional jiggers adding up maybe to another 45 minutes to get it purt-near perfect for me. And the info is all stored on their website so if I ever have to replace it I don't need to deal with re-learning everything.

It mostly works with a library of known systems that's large enough to have most of mine. In a few cases I have gone in and customized which buttons do what, and in rare cases I had to use it as a learning remote to learn some buttons off an existing remote.

So right now, if I want to watch the TiVo, I press "Activity" and "Watch TiVo" and it turns the receiver on and to DVD (where my TiVo's set), makes the remote mostly TiVo though with an Aspect button for my high-def TV and volume and mute buttons for the receiver; I have a few LCD buttons set for the DVD-type buttons on my Humax remote. I can do everything I need to do in one mode without EVER having to go to another mode.

Also you can set the remote to work by device if there's some rare thing you want to jigger (I imagine, say, if I wanted to make some adjustments to the echo delay of my Dolby Digital speakers on the receiver, for instance). But then again for that sort of fine detail where I'd be grabbing the receiver's manual I'd probably just pull the original remote out of my drawerful.

Finally, I must say that there are some things the remote cannot tell about the state of something (many devices have only On/Off toggle available to a remote; a lucky few also have the ability to send an On or an Off); if something was On that the remote thought was off and it turned it off rather than on, you just hit Help and it asks some questions and sends some commands (i.e. "Is the TV on?" answering No sends the power toggle again, and then a "Did that Fix the Problem?" question).

$200 is a LOT to spend but I have been annoyed for YEARS about my A/V system. For me it was worth it.


----------



## Narkul

My vote is for the mx500. Not perfect, but close. You can get it to do most of what a harmony does through learning and macros. Activity based or device based. You choose.
Discrete functions can be learned from a one for all 6131n. (about $12.00 Wally World)

The LCD screen can be fully customized with 10 devices and these device buttons can also be a macro. I hold down the TiVo labled button and my TV turns on and switches to the correct input. Thanks to the discrete power on and input codes learned from my 6131 the TV won't shut off if already on and the input is always correct. All commonly used TiVo functions are then displayed on the LCD screen along with some other tv functions such as input and sleep. No need to press another device button to access these. A second page of functions is also available for less frequently used buttons. A good bit more work to program than the harmony but the end result is worth it and all programming is done and tested in front of the TV. Always find myself tweaking this remote when I'm bored.

To me the biggest problem with the harmony line is button placement and size. The Play button NEEDS to be somewhere between the fast forward and rewind button to be a true PVR friendly remote. I was truely disappointed with my harmony remote and regretted having to return it. Great idea, but the button size and placement is a deal breaker for me. Kinda like that sleek and fancy cellphone thats impossible to dial a number on without looking directly at it. 

What I don't like about the mx500

A little too big.
Not peanut shaped.
A little top heavy. ( feels unbalanced when using lower buttons)
pressing the 4-way toggle for select function

Put the Tivo remote layout in a harmony shell and then I'd be sold.


----------



## hdlouie

Master Edmund, I have a Hitachi tv which does not have a single input button on the remote to toggle through the video inputs. It has individual bottons Input 1, input 2.....
Is there a code I can get just to get Input 1. The tv is 51SWX20B. 
If I press input on the 6131 it toggles ant A or ant B on the tv. That does me no good. And I have to get my tv remote and hit input 1 to get my dvr back.

Thanks for any help.

Louie


----------



## gfb107

Here's all the advanced codes I could find for the Hitachi UltraVision TVs:
0.............052
1.............056
2.............054
3.............058
4.............244
5.............248
6.............246
7.............250
8.............180
9.............184
VOL +.........119
VOL -.........120
MUTE..........059
CH +..........249
CH -..........245
POWER.........122
TV ON.........022
TV OFF........026
ANT A/B.......057
LAST..........055
menu..........107
Cursor Up.....133
Cursor Down...137
Cursor Left...139
Cursor Right..135
SELECT........086
SLEEP.........121
PIP...........229
PIP Change....186
PIP Freeze....201
PIP Mode......231
pip swap......233
Picture.......230
INFO..........117
Video 1.......217
Video 2.......215
Video 3.......219
Video 4.......212
Video 5.......024
exit..........196


----------



## hdlouie

Alright! I'll try it tonight and let you know.

Thanks Greg.

Louie


----------



## hdlouie

It worked, Fantanstic! 

Thanks guy's for you great input. 

I also have the problem with These codes all model the "Guide" key not the "Live TV" key:
121
150 
377

But I just read the post up top so I will try this to see if I can get it to work.

Lou


----------



## hdlouie

Yup it worked and everything is good.

If it wasn't for this forum this remote wouldn't be worth much to me.

Thanks all.

Lou


----------



## RobinT

Does anyone no where I can get a tivo remote, I have an older svr2000 that I have lifetime sub with, so dont want to buy a new tivo until this one is dead, but my remote tonight died...any suggestions? 
Robin


----------



## timckelley

Change the battery?


----------



## RobinT

Its a brand new battery, the remote itself is fried. Iam not an idiot


----------



## RobinT

will a sony rmv 202 universal remote work with my tivo svr 2000 recorder

Robin


----------



## tlc

hdlouie said:


> Master Edmund, I have a Hitachi tv which does not have a single input button on the remote to toggle through the video inputs. It has individual bottons Input 1, input 2.....
> Is there a code I can get just to get Input 1. The tv is 51SWX20B.
> If I press input on the 6131 it toggles ant A or ant B on the tv. That does me no good. And I have to get my tv remote and hit input 1 to get my dvr back.
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> Louie


The quoted problem was solved above. I have a variation.
I too have a Hitachi television with no known code to cycle through video inputs. Is there anyway I can use two TiVos (on Input 1 and Input 2) and the TiVo remote???

Are the TV Power and TV Input the only programmable buttons on the TiVo remote? Any macros capability? If so, I could put { Power Toggle, Input 1 } on one button and { Power Toggle, Input 2 } on the other.

tlc


----------



## classicsat

Power, Input, Volume, and Mute are the only programmable ones, and the programming is "global", in that there is no separate settings for DVR1 and DVR2. 

You cannot Macro with built in codes, but may be able to learn a sequence on the Glo.


----------



## rainbow

figured I would try my question here. I have a sony svr2000. I also have a universal all for one urc 6012 which did work to get the machine started up. 

Are there any keys on this remote that would simulate the thumbs up/down? I need to do a repeat guided setup. It is asking for the 3 thumbs down to start that process and I can't find any keys on this remote that will perform that task.

I have so many misc remotes floating around, and really don't want to go out and buy another if I can help it!


----------



## classicsat

There aren't any stock, but you can program them on with keymoves.
I am sue Edmund the remote guru will chime in.

I used a model similar to that one back in my Series 1 days, but added the eeprom and other pieces so I could program it with JP1.


----------



## Edmund

As I write in the PM, with VCR code 0636 programmed in, the advanced code fior thumbs down is 062, thumbs up-066. To map to keys on the 6012:

1. vcr
2. press and hold SET for two blinks
3. enter 9 9 4
4. tap SET for one blink
5. enter 0 6 2
6. pick a key

repeat for thumbs up-066


----------



## rainbow

Edmund, The Man, quickly responded to my request and it is functioning now ! Yeah!

For anyone's reference in case they run into this problem - here was his response w/instructions that worked.


Hi, with VCR code 0636 programmed in, the advanced codes are thumbs up-066 & thumbs down-062. 

to map the advanced codes to keys on the remote:

1. vcr
2. press and hold SET for two blinks
3. enter 9 9 4
4. tap SET for one blink
5. enter 0 6 2
6. pick a key

repeat for thumbs UP


----------



## dmbpj

I just got a receiver, blu-ray, plus i have my TivoHD, a divx dvd player and my TV remote and i need a good universal remote that is not too expensive.

recommendations?


----------

